# Vertical light mover



## noris559 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey what's up, anybody have a idea or know of a company selling a vertical light mover?. I have came up with a couple ideas using a regular light mover but they seem far off. Please anybody with any advice would be awesome. I am trying to move my cool tube about 24-30 inches.


----------



## noris559 (Mar 17, 2012)

And also I have seen a video on YouTube with a vertical light mover it was a company called vertigrow or something along those lines but they don't exist anymore or have changed their name.


----------



## noris559 (Mar 18, 2012)

Okay been doin some deep medicated thinking.

I am thinking of using the light rail 4.0 Adjustadrive motor which has all the adjustments right on it. Speed and time delay. Which will take most of the guess work out of it. Then I want to come up with a reel that will match the diameter of the output shaft of the motor.Just gotta get the measurements of the output shaft and find a local CNC shop to build the reel. What you guys think? Oh and could be a little far fetch but might need a bracket to keep the reel and motor mated. Maybe even a reel guide. Or like the guides that are used on a winch.


----------



## ZAQ (Mar 18, 2012)

I made a but cheep one out of a $2.50 osculating fan. No Pic. at this time but take a osculating fan tie it down pull the blade off tape a 18" stick on top add a string to the end .You will see how it works You will need a guide at the light You can get a fan for less than $5.oo at good will


----------



## Dubdeuce (Mar 19, 2012)

Any standard light rail 3.5, 4.0 or 5.0 would easily move a vertically hung light and for $50-$75 more you can add the "add-a-trolley" kit that allows you to run a second light attached to the first motor without buying a full second kit. And with the minimal amount of weight you would be running by hanging a vertical bulb I would venture to say you could add just to 3 or 4 add-a-trolley's on one motor.

http://www.lightrail3.com


----------



## noris559 (Mar 19, 2012)

Ok I somewhat thought this through.. But like I said I will be using it on a single 1k watt i'n a cooltube. But if the lightrail is vertical with weight and gravity working against it I don't see how the motor would even have enough traction on the rail to move?!?.. Does that make since? And the rail itself would cast a shadow about 2-2.5 inches i'n one spot of the box?.


----------



## noris559 (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm thinking a Cnc machined spool coupled to the lightrail 4 motor. Kinda like a winch that's mounted i'n the top of my tent. Might need a bearing on one side to keep it moving straight. Or a bracket that works kinda like a guide like a toilet paper roll holder.


----------



## noris559 (Mar 20, 2012)

chhooooowwww!!!!


----------



## Clown Baby (Mar 21, 2012)

noris559 said:


> And also I have seen a video on YouTube with a vertical light mover it was a company called vertigrow or something along those lines but they don't exist anymore or have changed their name.


rasahydroponics.com sells vertigrow... not sure if they have it listed on their site right now, but they're the guys who sell it.
they have a Lightrail 4.0 set up in their store, moving 2 lights up and down vertically in the middle of 2 vertigrow units... The trick is you need to counter the weight of the light.
i think it was on their facebook.


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 21, 2012)

ZAQ said:


> I made a but cheep one out of a $2.50 osculating fan. No Pic. at this time but take a osculating fan tie it down pull the blade off tape a 18" stick on top add a string to the end .You will see how it works You will need a guide at the light You can get a fan for less than $5.oo at good will



+rep for ghetto fabulous thinking. i see what you did there because i too am a ghetto fabulous thinker but i'm not sure if he understands what you are saying. post a pic or even a doodle. great idea man.


----------



## cues (Mar 21, 2012)

All in all, a damn good idea. I have no experience of vertical yet (I do flat scrog with ebb n flow, but slightly 'bowed' and am lucky to get 500g out of a 600w grow.) but have been watching carefully. I suspect this method with a light mover may hit double my efficiency.


----------



## noris559 (Mar 21, 2012)

Yeah that's what I am thinking, I'm getting 1.5lbs off a single 1k with 15 plants, gonna triple my sites(45) throw a light mover i'n and see what happens!?!..


----------



## fred flintstoned (Mar 22, 2012)

Considering the cost of the mover, I think I'd rather ditch the 400 and stack 2x250W in there. 2x400W would be even better, but a slightly bigger fan may be needed. Use the lower bulb till the stretch starts and then hit the second bulb and watch em blast off.
Fred


----------



## noris559 (Mar 22, 2012)

I use a 1k watt, and I have never used a 600w to flower. But I can't see any lower of a wattage light pulling the size nugs I do.


----------



## cues (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah but we're all different. Mine is for personal pain relief and 2 grows a year does me fine for that. I never sell or give any away and only smoke before bedtime. It just keeps me off the codeine and morphine-related pescription drugs. Spent too many years on them and they [email protected]@ked me up. That's my only aim. My legs are more metal than bone. I don't grow for profit and make a point of never selling any of it (my ex had ideas of it. What, that's my medication?). Maybe it's just me but it is me. I have nothing against anyone else doing their own thing but I grow what I need for my own needs and a 600w, 2 grows a year fits perfectly. No more, no less.
Still, each to their own.


----------



## imagreenwitya (Mar 23, 2012)

cues said:


> Yeah but we're all different. Mine is for personal pain relief and 2 grows a year does me fine for that. I never sell or give any away and only smoke before bedtime. It just keeps me off the codeine and morphine-related pescription drugs. Spent too many years on them and they [email protected]@ked me up. That's my only aim. My legs are more metal than bone. I don't grow for profit and make a point of never selling any of it (my ex had ideas of it. What, that's my medication?). Maybe it's just me but it is me. I have nothing against anyone else doing their own thing but I grow what I need for my own needs and a 600w, 2 grows a year fits perfectly. No more, no less.
> Still, each to their own.



Same here save the fact that many people I know have a med MJ recomendations and therefore I give to them. Giving away smoke to those in need is just too much fun/rewarding to resist I reckon  But I live in the San Fernando Valley and this place is awash with weed, just like it should be 

I prefer sativa/outdoor smoke myself and though we are limited to 6 mature plants that's enough to keep us good for the year. The rest is for the fun of growing and producing medication (Indica) for those in severe pain.

My near fatal car wreck has left me with lingering joint pain, however I am lucky that sativa's is all I need to manage it.


----------



## cues (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm in the uk and unfortunately it's illegal here whatever the circumstances. The irony is that it was a police car that hit me in the first place! I got 4 months in hospital, a year in a wheelchair and a lifetime of pain. He got 3 points on his license and a £100 fine!


----------



## Bob Smith (Mar 31, 2012)

fred flintstoned said:


> Considering the cost of the mover, I think I'd rather ditch the 400 and stack 2x250W in there. 2x400W would be even better, but a slightly bigger fan may be needed. Use the lower bulb till the stretch starts and then hit the second bulb and watch em blast off.
> Fred


I have four stacked 600s in a cooltube.

I feel like that's "too much" light to truly maximize my efficiency (another way to say, I think that might be overkill for my setup).

I thought about ditching the cooltubes and getting a light mover for three bulbs, but then decided to keep all four bulbs stationary and just have them all on their own timers so that only three of the four bulbs are on at any one time.........by having each light on its own timer, I can mimic the effects of a light mover with four stationary bulbs (and remove the power usage, complexity, and the increased ability of Murphy's Law to fuck shit up).


----------

